# 02 SE Hesitation



## bryanfiveoh (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a 02 SE maxima and am having problems with acceleration. It got low on gas(about 1\8th of a tank) and it started hesitating almost to the point of stalling. After I filled it up with gas it ran 90 percent better but you can still feel a hesitation on a hard accel. There is also a hard knocking that can be heard at 30mph or so. Very weird...Its got about 44k miles on it...Any suggestions?


B.W


----------

